
Verizon's new strategy for undermining privacy and net neutrality - spacemanspiffy
https://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2017/10/verizon-asks-fcc-to-preempt-any-state-privacy-or-net-neutrality-law/
======
itronitron
The Interstate Commerce Act of 1887 may have some relevance here.

